# Dak Prescott rejected $33 million per year



## mugzy (Feb 17, 2020)

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.c...3-million-per-year-in-new-money-in-september/

Really? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mugzy (Feb 17, 2020)

[h=2]NFL's highest paid quarterbacks (average salary per year):[/h]

1. Seahawks QB Russell Wilson: $35 million
2. Steelers QB Ben Roethlisberger: $34 million
3.Packers QB Aaron Rodgers: $33.5 million
3. Rams QB Jared Goff: $33.5 million
5. Eagles QB Carson Wentz: $32 million
6. Falcons QB Matt Ryan: $30 million
7. Vikings QB Kirk Cousins: $28 million
8. Colts QB Jacoby Brissett: $27.98 million
9. 49ers QB Jimmy Garoppolo: $27.5 million
10. Lions QB Matthew Stafford: $27 million


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2020)

What was the guaranteed money. That's the real number in football contracts.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 17, 2020)

mugzy said:


> *NFL's highest paid quarterbacks (average salary per year):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, how is Drew Brees not on this list?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 17, 2020)

He’s a nut for that! Thought I would atleast see Brady up there, guess not


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Brady and brees always take team friendly deals to help out their team Dak is looking at what mahomes will get which be don’t deserve period. He should of took that $33 M made sure he had good guaranteed money and called it a day. Too many QBs available this off season for him to be trying to get all this money I was them I would not pay more then the $33M


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 17, 2020)

...... But he's not even good.?


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 17, 2020)

He shoulda taken that 33 mil and thanked all his linemen and Ezekiel


----------



## mugzy (Feb 17, 2020)

Brady and Brees are both free agents hence they wouldn’t be up there.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 17, 2020)

Guys an idiot.  He should have taken the money.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 17, 2020)

As a die hard Boyz fan you can't just pay Dak a huge contract. They need to lock up Cooper and Byron Jones as well. So blowing a load of cash on Dak would put them in a worst position imo.Call his bluff
and stick to the 33 million offer I say. If he walks, well like Bobbyloads said there's lots of Qb's to be had this off-season.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 17, 2020)

There are probably some rules against it, but I wouldn't even re offer him the 33 million, I'd hit him with a counter offer of $8 million.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

makes no sense man you guys have a solid team hired a great new coach and dudes a 3rd round pick that has had good numbers but you have to build around you he can’t possibly think he’s worth way more then that. The Cooper addition really boosted your guys offense and the O like and zeek are awesome why would you even want to mess that up zeke is locked down for years take a team friendly contract and try to win Super Bowls don’t be greedy. I’m a bears fan we’re always a QB away from a super bowl lol but even I would say don’t take him for that much look at Goff and Wentz got paid all that money and sucked it up pay Cooper and franchise tag this asshole 




Caballero said:


> As a die hard Boyz fan you can't just pay Dak a huge contract. They need to lock up Cooper and Byron Jones as well. So blowing a load of cash on Dak would put them in a worst position imo.Call his bluff
> and stick to the 33 million offer I say. If he walks, well like Bobbyloads said there's lots of Qb's to be had this off-season.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 18, 2020)

If Dak is looking at Mahomes he's delusional.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 18, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> If Dak is looking at Mahomes he's delusional.




in my opinion Mahomes should not shoot for max either and care about being able to keep and build a team around him for the future smh another QB the bears did not draft and took Mitch smh


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2020)

Mahomes will get 40 million or damn close too it. Also I just read there's speculation that Teddy Bridgewater may command 30 million as a free agent. So if that happens, sure as shit Dak is going to ask for more if Dallas doesn't get a deal done before that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 18, 2020)

Teddy was becoming a beast in Minnesota until that crazy leg injury he screwed they leg up really good and he did an great job filling in for Drew he deserves the money grab for all the years of being hurt and not getting paid much Dak got drafted late they let Romo go for him he should do a fair deal I’m not saying get undervalued but like 35 is a good number not 40 smh rich people problems. 




Caballero said:


> Mahomes will get 40 million or damn close too it. Also I just read there's speculation that Teddy Bridgewater may command 30 million as a free agent. So if that happens, sure as shit Dak is going to ask for more if Dallas doesn't get a deal done before that.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Teddy was becoming a beast in Minnesota until that crazy leg injury he screwed they leg up really good and he did an great job filling in for Drew he deserves the money grab for all the years of being hurt and not getting paid much Dak got drafted late they let Romo go for him he should do a fair deal I’m not saying get undervalued but like 35 is a good number not 40 smh rich people problems.


I'm not completely sold on Dak don't get me wrong. He's good but not GREAT....yet! Lol So take the 33 million and not a penny more haha


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> There are probably some rules against it, but I wouldn't even re offer him the 33 million, I'd hit him with a counter offer of $8 million.



I know very little about football but this is what I'd do.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2020)

He’s not even that good. But you have to know what’s guaranteed to make a decision. I hate agreeing with CJ, but it could be a 33 mil contract with only 10 mil guaranteed.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 18, 2020)

The Cowboys in disarray... you hate to see it


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He’s not even that good.


Don't hate ! Lol stats don't lie  :32 (17):

http://www.nfl.com/stats/categoryst...019&seasonType=REG&experience=&tabSeq=0&role=


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2020)

Stop running the man down. 33 mil doesn't go as far as it use too. Dude has a family to think about. lol 

My opinion, he should take the money and run. My boy Wentz did more with guys literally off the practice squad and Jerry Jones got to watch that first hand. The Cowboys are a bunch of over paid underachievers. Jerry can find any QB to do as well as they did last year.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 18, 2020)

snake said:


> Stop running the man down. 33 mil doesn't go as far as it use too. Dude has a family to think about. lol
> 
> My opinion, he should take the money and run. My boy Wentz did more with guys literally off the practice squad and Jerry Jones got to watch that first hand. The Cowboys are a bunch of over paid underachievers. Jerry can find any QB to do as well as they did last year.



Didn't Folz get them the Superbowl win?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 18, 2020)

Caballero said:


> Don't hate ! Lol stats don't lie  :32 (17):
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/stats/categoryst...019&seasonType=REG&experience=&tabSeq=0&role=



Winston's at the top of that list with 30 INT's LOL


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hes an idiot.  

He wont get offered that by any other team.  IMHO (live in chicago) hes not even worth 20 mil

Hes a B- QB, nothing special, has some great moments but also is human & makes mistakes, sometimes costly ones.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 19, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> Hes an idiot.
> 
> He wont get offered that by any other team.  IMHO (live in chicago) hes not even worth 20 mil
> 
> Hes a B- QB, nothing special, has some great moments but also is human & makes mistakes, sometimes costly ones.




i would take him in Chicago all day for $30mil lol he ain’t bad just not great


----------

